# fossil /non-fossil fuels



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2009)

Υπάρχει ακριβέστερη καθιερωμένη μετάφραση του *fossil fuels* από το _«ορυκτά καύσιμα»_; Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν παρουσιάζονται διάφορα είδη πόρων από όπου παίρνουμε διάφορες μορφές ενέργειας και οι πόροι είναι ταξινομημένοι στο πρωτότυπο κατά fossil/non-fossil fuel.
Το ουράνιο π.χ. (προφανώς «ορυκτό») πηγαίνει στα «μη ορυκτά», _non-fossil_ καύσιμα.
Ούτε είναι εύκολο να μεταφράσεις τα καύσιμα από τα απολιθώματα ως «καύσιμα ζωικής/φυτικής προέλευσης» επειδή τα διάφορα σύγχρονα βιοκαύσιμα ταξινομούνται επίσης ως _non-fossil_.
Επιπρόσθετα, υπάρχει και το ερώτημα πώς μπορούμε καν να ονομάζουμε «καύσιμα» τον αέρα και το νερό —που επίσης εντάσσονται σε αυτή την ταξινόμηση στα _non-fossil fuels_.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2009)

Απάντηση από φίλο, διδάκτορα Γεωλογίας:

Non-fossil fuel δεν σημαίνει μη ορυκτό καύσιμο και σίγουρα τα οξείδια του ουρανίου δεν μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως μη ορυκτά. 

Ναι, στα ελληνικά είναι καθιερωμένο να λέμε ορυκτά καύσιμα για τα πετρελαιοειδή και λιθάνθρακα χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι ορυκτά, δηλ. ανόργανα υλικά.

Μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις σε βιογενή (fossil) και μη βιογενή (non-fossil) καύσιμα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, στα ελληνικά είναι καθιερωμένο να λέμε ορυκτά καύσιμα για τα πετρελαιοειδή και λιθάνθρακα χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι ορυκτά, δηλ. ανόργανα υλικά.


Και στα αγγλικά το *mineral fuels* είναι συνώνυμο του _fossil fuels_. Για μια σύμβαση πρόκειται, η οποία βεβαίως μπορεί ν' αλλάξει όσο τρέχουν νέες εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία. Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι _ορυκτός_ σημαίνει "συνήθως ανόργανος", (λ.χ. ΛΚΝ, RHWUD) όχι "μόνον ανόργανος". Άσε δε που το ΛΝΕΓ δεν διαστάζει καθόλου: δίνει και μία σημασία "απολιθωμένος που διατηρείται στο φλοιό της Γης" για το _ορυκτός_.



drsiebenmal said:


> Επιπρόσθετα, υπάρχει και το ερώτημα πώς μπορούμε καν να ονομάζουμε «καύσιμα» τον αέρα και το νερό —που επίσης εντάσσονται σε αυτή την ταξινόμηση στα _non-fossil fuels_.


Είναι κι αυτό ένα ζήτημα... άλλη μια σύμβαση, όπως έλεγα πιο πάνω. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «πηγές ενέργειας», αλλά και πάλι κι οι Αγγλοαμερικανοί _fuel_ λένε — έχοντας διευρύνει την έννοιά του ώστε να μην είναι απλώς _combustible_, αλλά κάθε πηγή ενέργειας. Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι το fuel βγαίνει από το λατινικό _focalis_ "εστιακός"! Μια Σταχτοπούτα που απ' τις στάχτες τού τζακιού έφτασε στα μεγάλα μη βιογενή σαλόνια, αφού πρώτα μόνο σ' αυτήν έμπαινε το στενό πετρογοβάκι... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2009)

Το _βιογενής/μη βιογενής_ (καλή πρόταση, ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα) δυστυχώς μοιάζει να αφήνει ακάλυπτες τη βιοαιθανόλη, τη βιομάζα κλπ. που εντάσσονται στα non-fossil fuels. Εφόσον υπάρχει και η δεύτερη σημασία του ορυκτός, «απολιθωμένος» —ευχαριστώ Zazula, εκτός από το ΛΝΕΓ το είδα τώρα και στο επίτομο της καθ. του Δημητράκου— και σε συνδυασμό με τη σύμβαση να θεωρούμε καύσιμο ακόμη και το νερό, ίσως τελικά είναι μονόδρομος η κατάταξη σε «ορυκτά» και υπόλοιπα, δηλαδή «μη ορυκτά»...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2009)

Δεν είναι δυνατόν, όμως, να κατατάξεις το ουράνιο στα "μη ορυκτά". Είναι σαφέστατα ορυκτό. Απλώς δεν είναι fossil. Το ουράνιο είναι μεν ορυκτό, αλλά δεν είναι fossil, δηλαδή απολίθωμα. 

Το ουράνιο είναι ορυκτό και ανήκει στα μη βιογενή καύσιμα, η βιομάζα ανήκει στα βιογενή καύσιμα και είναι μη ορυκτό.

Ορισμός του ΛΚΝ:
ορυκτό: γενική ονομασία των φυσικών ουσιών, συνήθ. στερεών και ανόργανων, που συγκροτούν το στερεό φλοιό της γης και ιδίως εκείνων που γίνονται αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης από τον άνθρωπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι δυνατόν, όμως, να κατατάξεις το ουράνιο στα "μη ορυκτά". Είναι σαφέστατα ορυκτό. Απλώς δεν είναι fossil. Το ουράνιο είναι μεν ορυκτό, αλλά δεν είναι fossil, δηλαδή απολίθωμα.



Φυσικά, από εκεί ξεκίνησα και το ψάξιμο. Στην πραγματικότητα θα έπρεπε να έχω τέσσερις κατηγορίες: βιογενή ορυκτά (αέριο, άνθρακας, πετρέλαιο), βιογενή μη ορυκτά (βιομάζες, βιοκαύσιμα), μη βιογενή ορυκτά (ουράνιο) και μη βιογενή μη ορυκτά (αέρας, νερό).

Αν όμως δεν μπορώ να βαφτίσω «όμορφα» τις δύο (υποχρεωτικές από τη δομή του βιβλίου) κατηγορίες fossil/non-fossil και το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι κάτι σαν «βιογενή ορυκτά»/«όλα τα υπόλοιπα» (αφού αυτό είναι στην ουσία) και να εξηγήσω με σημείωση, γιατί να μη μείνω στο πιο συντηρητικό ορυκτά/μη ορυκτά και να επισημάνω ότι το «μη»είναι απλώς το «αρνητικό πρόσημο» για τον πρώτο όρο;

Ίσως είναι καλό θέμα για προβληματισμό (και) του εκδότη...


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Επειδή δυσκολεύομαι να τα χωρέσω όλα αυτά στη μνήμη μου (είμαι σαν παλιό πισί με 64Κ), όλο αυτό το μπέρδεμα υπακούει τουλάχιστον στην αγγλική (διεθνή) σύμβαση; Δηλαδή έχουμε πράγματι _καύσιμα από απολιθώματα_ και _λοιπά καύσιμα_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή έχουμε πράγματι _καύσιμα από απολιθώματα_ και _λοιπά καύσιμα_;


Νομίζω ότι έχουμε ακριβώς αυτό, π.χ.: http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2001/20013269.htm, _βιογενή_ και _λοιπά
_ καύσιμα... σε λίγο θα έχουμε και τη νέα ορολογία... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Ρωτάω, γιατί αν είναι ακριβής η διάκριση που γίνεται στις άλλες χώρες, μήπως πρέπει να φτιάξουμε κι εμείς κάτι σύντομο (έστω μονολεκτικό): _απολιθωματογενή_ και _μη απολιθωματογενή_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2009)

Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ειδικός. Επιμέλεια κάνω στο κείμενο, το οποίο ο μεταφραστής έχει ήδη «οργώσει» εκτενέστατα. Το πρωτότυπο αμερικανικό βιβλίο πάντως, ακαδημαϊκό στο χώρο της ευρύτερης εφαρμοσμένης οικολογίας, κάνει αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη διάκριση και με βάση αυτή τη διάκριση παρουσιάζει μελέτες, πίνακες, γραφήματα κλπ. Το _απολιθωματογενή_ καύσιμα μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικό, αν δεν υπήρχε η συνεισφορά της Αλεξάνδρας στην 1η απάντηση με τα _βιογενή_ καύσιμα από το γνωστό της δρ. Γεωλογίας —με άλλα λόγια, αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη ανάλογος όρος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Κι εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός. Βλέπω μόνο ότι ούτε το ζεύγος «ορυκτά / μη ορυκτά» είναι ακριβές, αλλά ούτε και το «βιογενή / μη βιογενή». Και είναι λογικό, αφού δεν είναι αντίστοιχα. Και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο είναι τουλάχιστον ακριβής ο αγγλικός (και διεθνής) όρος, οπότε, επιτέλους, να κάνουμε τον κόπο να φτιάξουμε αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2009)

Ο όρος απολιθωματογενή υποδηλώνει την προέλευση από απολιθώματα, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει για το πετρέλαιο και το "κάρβουνο" (λιγνίτη έως λιθανθράκα). Και τα δύο προέρχονται από ζωικούς και φυτικούς οργανισμούς που βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικά στάδια "ωρίμανσης". Ο όρος βιογενή απλά δηλώνει την οργανική τους προέλευση, οπότε είναι πιο σωστός σαν περιγραφή.


----------



## Tsigonias (Apr 9, 2009)

Και εδώ θα περιπλέξω ακόμα περισσότερο την κατάσταση. Η λέξη καύσιμα πρέπει να σχετίζεται με την καύση του υλικού. Το ουράνιο λοιπόν αποτελεί πηγή ενέργειας αλλά δεν καίγεται. Επίσης η βιομάζα δεν χρησιμοποιείται πάντα για την απόδοση ενέργειας αλλά όταν το κάνει μιλάμε για βιοενέργεια (ενέργεια προερχόμενη από τη βιομάζα). Το υδρογόνο πάλι ούτε ορυκτό είναι ούτε βιογενές αλλά καίγεται προς σχηματισμό νερού με ταυτόχρονη έκλυση ενέργειας. Για να δω τώρα τι ακόμα ορολογίες θα επιστρατεύσουμε; Πάντως μια ποιο εποικοδομητική και λιγότερο πεπλεγμένη διάκριση είναι αυτή των ανανεώσιμων και μη πηγών ενέργειας. Έτσι αποφεύγουμε τους σκοπέλους των ορυκτών και των καυσίμων (δεν προσδιορίζεται ούτε το αν μιλάμε για υλικά και τι είδους υλικά ούτε αν εκλύουν ενέργεια κατά την καύση, σχάση ή σύντηξή τους).


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2009)

Να πω κι εγώ ότι το ουράνιο ποτέ δεν το φαντάστηκα καύσιμο, μέσο για την αντίδραση, ναι. Αλλά όχι καύσιμο. οπότε δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται προς το παρόν να δημιουργηθεί εξαίρεση ειδικά για το ουράνιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2009)

Για την ιστορία και μόνο, τελικά χρησιμοποίησα το συνδυασμό _ορυκτά/μη ορυκτά καύσιμα_ με μπόλικες υποσημειώσεις και επεξηγήσεις.

Το _απολιθωματογενή_ του *Νickel* μου άρεσε, έλα όμως που δεν καλύπτουν το πετρέλαιο...

Τα _βιογενή_ -που όπως ανέφερε η *Alexandra* είναι το σωστό- δημιουργούν πρόβλημα με τη βιομάζα, τα βιοαποικοδομούμενα κ.ο.κ. (λογικό αφού είναι μάλλον πρόσφατα φρούτα)...

Όσο για το αν το ουράνιο είναι καύσιμο ή όχι, προσπάθησα να βρω το βιβλίο της «Πυρηνικής τεχνολογίας» που με ταλαιπώρησε στο ΕΜΠ το προϊστορικό χίλια εννιακόσια εβδομήντα κάμποσο, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα, όμως έχω την (αμυδρή πια) εντύπωση ότι σε πυρηνικά καύσιμα αναφερόταν συνέχεια (άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχουν _οξειδώσεις_). Για το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο πάντως είναι «_μη ορυκτά *καύσιμα*_» ακόμη και το νερό και ο αέρας....


----------

